# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  dịch vụ làm hộ chiếu passport visa thẻ afec làm nhanh rẻ tp hcm

## dichvutuvanhoso

*DỊCH VỤ XIN HỘ CHIẾU_VISA* 
*GIÁ RẺ_NHANH_UY TÍN*
Như các bạn đã biết HỘ CHIẾU _VISA rất quan trọng trong cuộc sống của mỗi người, tuy vậy không phải ai cũng có sẵn hộ chiếu hay có đủ điều kiện để được làm HỘ CHIẾU tại Phòng QL Xuất nhập Cảnh thành phố Hồ Chí Minh hoặc các bạn làm được nhưng không lấy kịp HỘ CHIẾU vì lý do công việc các bạn cần xuất cảnh sớm…
Chúng tôi với đội ngũ nhân viên có kinh nghiệm trong các thủ tục Xuất Nhập Cảnh sẽ giúp các bạn xin được HỘ CHIẾU_VISA nhanh nhất, rẻ nhất, đơn giản nhất…

*I, THỦ TỤC XIN CẤP HỘ CHIẾU LẦN ĐẦU:* 
*1, Tờ khai theo mẫu* ( Bên mình sẽ cung cấp và hứơng dẫn các bạn khai)
*2, 4 tấm hình 4x6* ( Hình phong trắng, đầu để trần, mắt nhìn thẳng )
*3, CMND bản chính* ( CMND còn hạn sử dụng và không mờ số )
4*, HK hoặc KT3 nếu có, còn KHÔNG CÓ* thì báo với chúng tôi để được hướng dẫn.

*II, THỜI GIAN THỰC HIỆN:*
Tùy  theo yêu cầu của khách hàng để chúng tôi tư vấn cho quý khách dịch vụ rẻ nhất, thích hợp nhất…Củ thể: 
*1, Buổi sáng nạp hồ sơ chiều lấy hộ chiếu.*
*2, Làm 01 ngày lấy, 02 ngày lấy, 03 ngày lấy, 04 hoặc 05 ngày lấy.*

*III, THỦ TỤC ĐỔI HỘ CHIẾU (GIA HẠN HỘ CHIẾU):* 
*1, Tờ khai theo mẫu* ( Bên mình sẽ cung cấp và hứơng dẫn các bản khai)
*2, 4 tấm hình 4x6* ( Hình phong trắng, đầu để trần, mắt nhìn thẳng )
*3, Hộ chiếu củ* ( Hộ chiếu còn hạn sử dụng ít nhất 30 ngày, còn không thì báo để chúng tôi giúp đỡ các bạn ).
*Khi đi nhớ mang theo CMND bản chính.*
Thời gian đổi hộ chiếu cũng tùy theo yêu cầu của khách hàng.

*NGOÀI RA NHỮNG TRƯỜNG HỢP PHỨC TẠP CÁC BẠN HÃY GỌI CHO MÌNH ĐỂ ĐƯỢC HƯỚNG DẪN*
*IV, DỊCH VỤ XIN VISA**:*
*Chúng tôi chuyên giúp các bạn xin visa TRUNG QUỐC, HONGKONG,  ĐÀI LOAN, NGA, CÁC NƯỚC CHÂU ÂU…* 

*Với Phương Châm “ GIEO CHỮ TÍN ĐỂ GẶT THÀNH CÔNG”* 
*CHÚNG TÔI RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH HÀNG*

*HOTLINE:* *0902 866 159 _ 0973 076 398** ( MS. HOA LÝ )*
*Mail: dichvutuvanhoso@gmail.com_ hoặc yahoo: hoaly_nguyen88@yahoo.com*

*HÃY GỌI CHO CHÚNG TÔI ĐỂ NHẬN ĐƯỢC GIÁ ƯU ĐẠI*

----------


## dichvutuvanhoso

úp tin ngày 10.08

----------

